# Stromzufuhr Schaltschrank



## SPS_15 (12 August 2022)

Ich habe einen Schaltschrank mit einem 3 phasigen Anschluss ( L1, L2, L3, N).
Ich habe eine Gesamtleistung von 2 kW.
Mit welcher Formel errechne ich den Strom, der pro Leiter in den Schrank hineinfließt?


----------



## MFreiberger (12 August 2022)

Wurzel3 ==> ~1,73
U ==> Außenleiterspannung
P ==> Wirkleistung
I ==> Außenleiterstrom
cosPhi ==> Leistungsfaktor ( wenn es kaum/keine induktiven Lasten gibt, kann man ~1 annehmen)

P = 1,73 * U * I * cosPhi

==>
I = P / (U * 1,73 * cosPhi)
I = 20.000 W / (400V * 1,73 * 1)
I = 28,9 A

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Elektriko (12 August 2022)

Schreibfehler 
Sind 2kW nicht 20kW,
also 2.000 w
28.9/10= 2,9 A


----------



## MFreiberger (12 August 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Schreibfehler
> Sind 2kW nicht 20kW,
> also 2.000 w
> 28.9/10= 2,9 A


eieiei. Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Frohnius (12 August 2022)

Alles richtig... Aber es sind 2.89A... Vertippt 😉


----------



## SPS_15 (12 August 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Wurzel3 ==> ~1,73
> U ==> Außenleiterspannung
> P ==> Wirkleistung
> I ==> Außenleiterstrom
> ...


Vielen Dank!

Es sind dann aber 2000W und nicht 20 000W.
Bei 2000W wären es dann 2,89A die da rauskommen.

Fließen dann diese 2,89A pro Phase ?
L1 = 2,89A
L2 = 2,89A
L3 = 2,89A

VG SPS_15


----------



## MFreiberger (12 August 2022)

Frohnius schrieb:


> Alles richtig... Aber es sind 2.89A... Vertippt 😉


ja-ha...


SPS_15 schrieb:


> Es sind dann aber 2000W und nicht 20 000W.
> Bei 2000W wären es dann 2,89A die da rauskommen.


ja doch!

Dreht das Messer ruhig nochmal um 😫


----------



## MFreiberger (12 August 2022)

SPS_15 schrieb:


> Fließen dann diese 2,89A pro Phase ?
> L1 = 2,89A
> L2 = 2,89A
> L3 = 2,89A


ja


----------



## s_kraut (12 August 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Wurzel3 ==> ~1,73
> U ==> Außenleiterspannung
> P ==> Wirkleistung
> I ==> Außenleiterstrom
> ...


Hab mich schon gewundert - sieht richtig aus, aber 30A für 2kW.
Klassiker


----------



## thomass5 (12 August 2022)

Fließen dann diese 2,89A pro Phase ?
L1 = 2,89A
L2 = 2,89A
L3 = 2,89A




Wenn du im Schrank eine gleichmäßige Lastaufteilung hast schon.. Ansonsten auf einer mehr auf der anderen weniger je nach Lastverteilung.


----------



## Matze001 (12 August 2022)

SPS_15 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank!
> 
> Es sind dann aber 2000W und nicht 20 000W.
> Bei 2000W wären es dann 2,89A die da rauskommen.
> ...


Rechne dir doch mal die Leistung per Außenleiter mit 230V aus und schau ob das realistisch ist.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Elektriko (12 August 2022)

SPS_15 schrieb:


> Fließen dann diese 2,89A pro Phase ?
> L1 = 2,89A
> L2 = 2,89A
> L3 = 2,89A
> ...


ja, genau


----------



## SPS_15 (12 August 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> ja



Meiner Meinung nach, kann der jeweilige Außenleiter dann mit einem LS Schalter von 4 A abgesichert werden.
Ich habe gesehen, dass momentan vier 10A LS Schalter benutzt werden..


----------



## Plan_B (12 August 2022)

Kann. Muss aber nicht.


----------



## MFreiberger (12 August 2022)

SPS_15 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach, kann der jeweilige Außenleiter dann mit einem LS Schalter von 4 A abgesichert werden.
> Ich habe gesehen, dass momentan vier 10A LS Schalter benutzt werden..


Wie schon in einem anderen Thread geschrieben:
der LS-Schalter ist ein Leitungsschutzschalter und damit für den *Leitungs*schutz vorgesehen.

Wenn die Leitungen <1,5mm² sind, muss man rechnen (gibt das Tabellenbuch nicht her).
Allerdings wird man davon wahrscheinlich nichts haben. Ggf. sind 4A-LS teurer, als 10A-LS...

Für den *Anlagen*schutz kann es aber sinnvoll sein, die Stromgrenze, bis abgeschaltet wird, genauer einzustellen.
Dafür kann man z.B. gut einen Motorschutzschalter verwenden. Da ist die Stromgrenze (Abschaltgrenze) in einem gewissen Bereich *einstellbar*.

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## Elektriko (12 August 2022)

SPS_15 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach, kann der jeweilige Außenleiter dann mit einem LS Schalter von 4 A abgesichert werden.
> Ich habe gesehen, dass momentan vier 10A LS Schalter benutzt werden..


kabel muss dann mind. 1,5 mm sein


----------



## Plan_B (12 August 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> gut einen Motorschutzschalter verwenden. Da ist die Stromgrenze (Abschaltgrenze) in einem gewissen Bereich *einstellbar*.
> 
> VG
> 
> MFreiberger


Aber nur der thermische Auslöser.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 August 2022)

SPS_15 schrieb:


> Ich habe gesehen, dass momentan *vier* 10A LS Schalter benutzt werden..


Warum vier?


----------



## Plan_B (12 August 2022)

Bestimmt verzielt auf der Tastatur. H und V liegen übereinander.


----------



## MFreiberger (12 August 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> H und V liegen übereinander.


Nur, weil sie in übereinanderliegenden Zeilen liegen?
Das man sagt, dass H und V übereinander liegen, benötigt aber eine reichliche Portion Wohlwollen


----------



## rar-101 (12 August 2022)

Vielleicht ist der N auch abgesichert, darum auch 10A (3x2,89A=8.67A) 🤪 
Nein Spaß beiseite wenn allpolig abgeschaltet wird könnte es der N sein, auch wenn das sehr ungewöhnlich ist...


----------



## Elektriko (12 August 2022)

rar-101 schrieb:


> wenn allpolig abgeschaltet wird könnte es der N sein, auch wenn das sehr ungewöhnlich ist...


ja, aber dann sind nicht 4 LS-Schalter, sonnst ein LS-Shalter (Neutral kann nicht separat abgeschaltet werden)


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 August 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> Neutral kann nicht separat abgeschaltet werden


Einmal schon.


----------



## Elektriko (12 August 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Einmal schon.


was meinst Du?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 August 2022)

Danach ist halt wenn es blöd läuft einiges im Eimer. Aber das ist jetzt OT.


----------



## rar-101 (12 August 2022)

Elektriko schrieb:


> ja, aber dann sind nicht 4 LS-Schalter, sonnst ein LS-Shalter (Neutral kann nicht separat abgeschaltet werden)


Wofür gibt es dann den:


----------



## Matze001 (12 August 2022)

Der schaltet Allpolig ab.

Wenn Du nicht den N wegschaltest, dann gibt es bei ungleicher Lastverteilung eine Phasenverschiebung Sternpunktverschiebung, manche Geräte bekommen dann vllt. nur 100V, andere dafür 300V... dann wirds lustig.

Edit: Korrekter Begriff


----------



## PN/DP (12 August 2022)

rar-101 schrieb:


> Wofür gibt es dann den:


Bei dem werden alle 4 Leiter abgeschaltet, wenn ein LS auslöst. Die Betätiger sind mechanisch miteinander verbunden.

Harald


----------



## SPS_15 (12 August 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Warum vier?


Einen 4-poligen LS Automaten.


----------



## Benjamin (12 August 2022)

rar-101 schrieb:


> Vielleicht ist der N auch abgesichert, darum auch 10A (3x2,89A=8.67A) 🤪
> Nein Spaß beiseite wenn allpolig abgeschaltet wird könnte es der N sein, auch wenn das sehr ungewöhnlich ist...




Mhhh - Wenn man aus einem Drehstromanschuss 3x Wechselstrom macht, dann addieren sich die Ströme nicht auf dem N

Also L1/N = 1 A + L2/N = 1 A + L3/N = 1 A ergibt N = 1 A und eben nicht N = 3 A


----------



## SPS_15 (12 August 2022)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Der schaltet Allpolig ab.
> 
> Wenn Du nicht den N wegschaltest, dann gibt es bei ungleicher Lastverteilung eine Phasenverschiebung Sternpunktverschiebung, manche Geräte bekommen dann vllt. nur 100V, andere dafür 300V... dann wirds lustig.
> 
> Edit: Korrekter Begriff


Was wäre die Lösung hierfür? Gibt es MS-Schalter die einen Hilfskontakt haben, worüber man den N wegschaltet?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 August 2022)

rar-101 schrieb:


> Wofür gibt es dann den


Der schaltet erstens allpolig und zweitens schaltet der N nacheilend ab ( bzw. voreilend dann wieder ein ):


----------



## PN/DP (12 August 2022)

Benjamin schrieb:


> Mhhh - Wenn man aus einem Drehstromanschuss 3x Wechselstrom macht, dann addieren sich die Ströme nicht auf dem N
> 
> Also L1/N = 1 A + L2/N = 1 A + L3/N = 1 A ergibt N = 1 A und eben nicht N = 3 A


Bei Drehstrom addieren sich die Ströme mit dem Phasenwinkel, ca. 120°

Harald


----------



## Elektriko (12 August 2022)

rar-101 schrieb:


> Wofür gibt es dann den:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 62831


da hast du 1 LS-Schalter B16/3N, nicht 4


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (12 August 2022)

SPS_15 schrieb:


> Was wäre die Lösung hierfür?


Die Frage ist doch als allererstes einmal: Was brauchst du überhaupt. Muss den N mit abgeschaltet werden? Wenn ja, warum?


----------



## Elektriko (12 August 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Danach ist halt wenn es blöd läuft einiges im Eimer. Aber das ist jetzt OT.


und glieche Frage


Elektriko schrieb:


> was meinst Du?


----------



## rar-101 (12 August 2022)

Benjamin schrieb:


> Mhhh - Wenn man aus einem Drehstromanschuss 3x Wechselstrom macht, dann addieren sich die Ströme nicht auf dem N
> 
> Also L1/N = 1 A + L2/N = 1 A + L3/N = 1 A ergibt N = 1 A und eben nicht N = 3 A


In diesem Beispiel, wenn alle Aussenleiter mit 1A Synchron belastet sind, fliesst auf N kein Strom (ausser du misst in den einzelnen Leitungen zum "Sternpunkt")


----------



## Elektriko (12 August 2022)

Matze001 schrieb:


> Der schaltet Allpolig ab.
> 
> Wenn Du nicht den N wegschaltest, dann gibt es bei ungleicher Lastverteilung eine Phasenverschiebung Sternpunktverschiebung, manche Geräte bekommen dann vllt. nur 100V, andere dafür 300V... dann wirds lustig.
> 
> Edit: Korrekter Begriff


Wenn Du nicht den N Wegshaltest.... (meinst Du so, oder?)

die 3 Phasen können weggeshaltet werden, ohne den N-Leiter wegzushalten, oder 3Phasen+Neutralleiter zusammen


----------



## Plan_B (12 August 2022)

MFreiberger schrieb:


> Nur, weil sie in übereinanderliegenden Zeilen liegen?
> Das man sagt, dass H und V übereinander liegen, benötigt aber eine reichliche Portion Wohlwollen


Auf der Handytastatur direkt übereinand.


----------



## Plan_B (12 August 2022)

Solamge alle Phasen exakt gleiche Last haben, kann der N weg.
Doof wirds bei Unsymmetrie. Dann entweicht eventuell hier und da der funktionsnotwendige Rauch.


----------



## MFreiberger (12 August 2022)

Plan_B schrieb:


> Auf der Handytastatur direkt übereinand.


🙈


----------

